# V2 Rocket Tunnels, Paris



## Zero (Apr 22, 2008)

The first stop on the two day Paris trip. The tunnels were built by the Germans in world war II to house and store their V2 rockets and associated trains that launched them, although it is unsure if they were ever used or not. The first striking feature is easily the size. They are huge, easily the biggest underground space i have explored.

After meeting Sgt Marshall in Gare du nord, we headed down to the metro and onwards towards our first stop. A little bit of walking and climbing later and we were stood outside the entrance. A quick look left and right and we were in.

We found ourselves in a small quarry which connects to the end of the main tunnel. All we had to do was find it, which took a surprising amount of time. As we searched the quarry for the entrance we ended up going in several loops and circles, returning to the quarry entrance almost 3 times!. Out of pure chance we looked around a corner which at first glance was a dead end, but no in the distance a large arch could be seen. Bingo!.





​
As we drew closer then ground sloped downwards and the real size of the tunnels became clear. Along the route of the main tunnel two other tunnels fed off from the side, but we saved them for later. Instead we headed for the main entrance to the tunnels. At the end two large blast doors around 10 meters in height covered the exit with a guards post overlooking them in the roof. It was said that this entrance was also rigged with dynamite so in the event of an allied attack the guard would detonate the explosives sealing the exit.




​
After taking a few pictures we headed back to the first junction. A short walk on and the tunnel split in two again. The roof was something to be seen. The original quarry roofs were now supported by rows upon rows of carved arches heading off in several directions.




​
Sgt told me that there was another quarry to the north that had to be closed due to a large cave in some time in the 70's. We decided to have a quick look. We discovered a large web of interlinked tunnels much like a reservoir with large pillars, with tunnels spanning off into the distance in all directions. We spent a while wandering around and photographing the remaining features of the quarry before finally heading back to the entrance, and off to our next adventure.




​
As usual more pics will be posted on my site eventually.


----------



## maden_2 (Apr 22, 2008)

They are absolutely huge! Some nice stone work there as well by the looks of it!


----------



## snappel (Apr 22, 2008)

The Germans certainly didn't do things by halves.

Nice one, rasclat.


----------



## King Al (Apr 22, 2008)

That is a pritty bloody good find, excellent pics + report Zero


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 22, 2008)

Superb pics & report-looks like you've had a good couple of days over there! Well done!  They are HUGE arn't they!


----------



## sneaker (Apr 22, 2008)

Excellent work mate, thanks for showing us.


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 22, 2008)

WoW! Massive. Great photos.


----------



## Cane! (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome! Paris has loads to offer for the explorer.


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 22, 2008)

hehe, so paris isn't just full of parisians then 


nice find though! and looks in remarkably unchavved condition! sweet


----------



## bootsale (Apr 22, 2008)

nice find, so who is going to put name to the citroen motor then,


----------



## Brumski (Apr 22, 2008)

bootsale said:


> nice find, so who is going to put name to the citroen motor then,



Traction Avant ?


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Apr 22, 2008)

wow that's stunning! Must be an overwhelming site to see


----------



## Neosea (Apr 22, 2008)

bootsale said:


> nice find, so who is going to put name to the citroen motor then,





Brumski said:


> Traction Avant ?



Looks like a "Light 15" which is front wheel drive


----------



## Brumski (Apr 22, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Looks like a "Light 15" which is front wheel drive



The Light 15 is a type/variety of the Traction Avant (which were all FWD).

Edit - The "Light 15" were produced in Slough for the UK domestic market and as a result were all RHD (as opposed to LHD like the one in the tunnel)


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 22, 2008)

It's hard to make out from the photo but I was thinking it was a Citroen tipper truck, judging from the thing behind the cab.


----------



## Zero (Apr 22, 2008)

Richard Davies said:


> It's hard to make out from the photo but I was thinking it was a Citroen tipper truck, judging from the thing behind the cab.



Yes it is, it was actually used when the quarry was active, not just some random dumped car


----------



## Neosea (Apr 22, 2008)

Brumski said:


> The Light 15 is a type/variety of the Traction Avant (which were all FWD).
> 
> Edit - The "Light 15" were produced in Slough for the UK domestic market and as a result were all RHD (as opposed to LHD like the one in the tunnel)



Thank you, guess I should have looked it up



Richard Davies said:


> It's hard to make out from the photo but I was thinking it was a Citroen tipper truck, judging from the thing behind the cab.



It looks like a conversion, the A posts can be seen in the photo, as far as I know they never made this as a tipper


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 23, 2008)

That place is fooking ace! Nice one.

TnM


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 23, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Thank you, guess I should have looked it up
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a conversion, the A posts can be seen in the photo, as far as I know they never made this as a tipper



I'm no expert on the 'Avant', but that front axle does not look very FWD. Just a normal commercial vehicle perhaps?


----------



## Neosea (Apr 23, 2008)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> I'm no expert on the 'Avant', but that front axle does not look very FWD. Just a normal commercial vehicle perhaps?




Unfortunately it is a dark picture and the vehicle has too many parts missing. The grill is very 15 and the bulkhead seems to have no well, which doesn't mean much as the gear box could be under that. This vehicle would have been adapted to the environment anyway and most likely a hybrid. All my experience on this type of vehicle is only with the light 15 so who knows. Different pictures might help with the identity.


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 23, 2008)

looks like it had wire wheels too, from teh remains of the front left hub 


defo a tipper you can see that from th pic, although I'm amazed even as much of it survives as what you can see there, would have thought the sheet/tin metal of the bulkhead would have dissolved in the damp + humid atomspher you get in tehese places


----------



## krela (Apr 23, 2008)

Way to derail a thread!


----------



## tims (Apr 23, 2008)

Now thats quality mate

fan bloody tastic!


----------



## Kaputnik (May 1, 2008)

love those pics, what a great place!


krela said:


> Way to derail a thread!


v subtle!


----------



## grizlyadams (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning pictures!!


----------



## rockhopper (Jun 9, 2008)

Back on track slightly - its probably not strictly correct to say that the tunnels were built by the Germans. They were most lilkley built by the Todt Organisation who used slave labour from all over occupied Europe.


----------



## crumbler (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice post, how did you find the locals, were they happy to accomodate you, or were they difficult to convince that you were genuine?

Thanks for posting.

Crumbler


----------



## smileysal (Jun 10, 2008)

Now this is awesome, love it, those tunnels look huge. This is a place I would love to get the chance to see. Love the lighting, and the Citroen. 

Excellent find Zero, and excellent pics.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Zero (Jun 10, 2008)

crumbler said:


> Nice post, how did you find the locals, were they happy to accomodate you, or were they difficult to convince that you were genuine?
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Crumbler



You accommodate the "locals" when they come to you and they return the favour out of kindness, I didnt just cruise over and go "Hai guys lets bust some shit" did i


----------

